# huge commission increase



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I have been busy as of late with a large refrigeration job. There is an annual fall auction where I usually get rid of my late September hay. The commission has always been 10%. As previously stated I've been rather pressed for time lately so I have my brother haul it down and drop it off. I took a trip down to the auction barn on my way home to see if it there as I couldn't raise him on the phone. I walked into the barn and instantly saw my hay in a few lots. Side note; isn't odd that you van always pick your hay out of everyone else's? Went home had dinner wife said my brother had dropped off some paperwork for me when he dropped my truck off. I couldn't believe my eyes! 25 friekin%[email protected]#$%&@#$%. Dammit man . I don't think I'm going to consign there anymore.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

hillside hay said:


> I have been busy as of late with a large refrigeration job. There is an annual fall auction where I usually get rid of my late September hay. The commission has always been 10%. As previously stated I've been rather pressed for time lately so I have my brother haul it down and drop it off. I took a trip down to the auction barn on my way home to see if it there as I couldn't raise him on the phone. I walked into the barn and instantly saw my hay in a few lots. Side note; isn't odd that you van always pick your hay out of everyone else's? Went home had dinner wife said my brother had dropped off some paperwork for me when he dropped my truck off. I couldn't believe my eyes! 25 friekin%[email protected]#$%&@#$%. Dammit man . I don't think I'm going to consign there anymore.


Wow.....


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

That is asinine. Between the action house and the greedy uncle, one could very easily be finding oneself doing hay on-halves...ON IS OWN GROUND.

Other-hand thought: does auction house procure a much-better (say 15% over) price than can be readily collected via self-marketing? Or create (provide) a local market which would otherwise not be there? Bring in buyers who buy in such quantity (of the conglomerated producers' hay) to make it worth the buyer's time to come to the area? My little pea brain is attempting to figure out how the auction house is continuing to operate...or if they decided to gouge, cut, and run and not worry about repeat business?

73, Mark


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

It is a large auction. The hay price is about normal for the area. I always liked it to move the hay I can't fit in the barn as I usually don't market till January or so. Im guessing they want to discourage smaller lots as the progressive commission scale works its way down to 5% for items selling over 25 k. Usually the horsey owner can't haul 500 bales. I always had them put my hay in. 30 and 50 bale lots so they would fit in small trailers. I guess I have to go bid it up now to pay lower commission. Haha


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

On the bright side there is a litter spreader there that might go cheap


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

The biggest auction house here charges 12%. Most go for 10%. And I find that waaaaay too steep! Hauled some there last year and, by the time I got done with their commission, hauling (mileage and fuel) and my time expenses ($100/hour), it wasn't worthwhile.

Their higher commission didn't bring anything to the table. But their volume brought more sellers causing more buyers to hold out.

Ralph


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

So my hay brought the highest price. Just goes to show that make.g a nice bale is pretty important. Piglets were a steal, so I'm back in that now. Picked up a case IH 8370 haybine for a grand. So all told decent day


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

hillside hay said:


> So my hay brought the highest price. Just goes to show that make.g a nice bale is pretty important. Piglets were a steal, so I'm back in that now. Picked up a case IH 8370 haybine for a grand. So all told decent day


Was the 25% commission worth it?

Ralph


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Well.... Considering that I didn't have to pay labor to put it up in the barn. The increase in commission was a wash. I came out OK I guess. Still 25% to blabber a bit about the hay is way too much and I won't be consigning there again.


----------

